# Tonkinese breeding questions ??



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

there is a breeder in town that breeds Tonks the "traditional" way. One cat is a Burmese and the other is a Siamese. Usually all breeders now are breeding 2 tonks, or a Tonk and a Burmese. 

any things to consider breeding them either way??


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It depends on what association the breeder is affiliated with. In CFA=Cat Fanciers' Association no outcross to Burmese or Siamese has been allowed since 1984, only Tonk x Tonk breeding. 
In TICA=The International Cat Association, outcrosses are still allowed.

Not ever having bred Tonks I can't comment on whether it's better to breed one way or the other.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

catloverami said:


> It depends on what association the breeder is affiliated with.


Agree it depends on the association. Over here no outcross is allowed, sometimes a permit can be granted to widen a gene pool - however the breeder will have the paperwork to show this. 

Someone just crossing 2 cats and calling them a Tonkinese could be a byb. 

continuing to go back to foundation isn't how breeds are furthered, if they keep just crossing Burmese and Siamese they're never getting past Gen 1. Most breeds are considered full breed from 4-5 generations.


----------

